# Expected Merit Of MCAT 2014?



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

Statement says it all
What do you think?


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, I've heard it might drop, but the question is by how much? If last year the closing merit was 86% so maybe this year it could be 85% but I don't think it would go lower than that.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

That was pretty encouraging 


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

It will rise to 9999999999999999999999.999999%

And all the prospective candidates will be kicked out if their homes because they couldn't make it.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

mkuser said:


> It will rise to 9999999999999999999999.999999%
> 
> And all the prospective candidates will be kicked out if their homes because they couldn't make it.


That was hilarious -.-


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

mkuser said:


> It will rise to 9999999999999999999999.999999%
> 
> And all the prospective candidates will be kicked out if their homes because they couldn't make it.


@mkuser great thought and a great mind you've got in your cranium.
No offense


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

I read that according to KIPS merit is falling down to 82%. Although that sounds quite impossible, you never know. According to the MCAT statistics it could happen.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

Amilo said:


> I read that according to KIPS merit is falling down to 82%. Although that sounds quite impossible, you never know. According to the MCAT statistics it could happen.


It's never gonna happen because minimum merit required to apply is 82% this year. 
According to KipS?
Who told you that?


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

umer3053 said:


> @mkuser great thought and a great mind you've got in your cranium.No offenseSent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


The BRAIN is in the cranium. MIND is a hypothetical term Please choose some other field. People wouldn't want an idiot operating on them. Yes offense.Using bigwords don't make you a genius. Just like sarcasm no make you a philosopher. Word.


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

umer3053 said:


> It's never gonna happen because minimum merit required to apply is 82% this year.
> According to KipS?
> Who told you that?


These stats were provided by KIPS. I don't think it's going to fall to 82% though. :/ https://www.facebook.com/Etest.Prep...3589/704477469632911/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

mkuser said:


> The BRAIN is in the cranium. MIND is a hypothetical term Please choose some other field. People wouldn't want an idiot operating on them. Yes offense.Using bigwords don't make you a genius. Just like sarcasm no make you a philosopher. Word.


Great, now you're proving yourself an oik


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

i think that merit will be 86.something cuz

in 2012 , 13000 students scored above 60 percent and merit jumped from 82 to 84
in 2013 , 19000 students were above 60 percent and merit was raised from 84 to 86

this year , 19200 students have scored above 60 percent , so chances are more that merit will be the same or will increase 3 or 4 points ...........can also decrease 3 or 4 points ............but no chance of 84 or 82 ......... so dont have any false hopes , it will hurt u.

- - - Updated - - -


keep an eye on jung news , they always tell the right news about Merit.......


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

umer3053 said:


> Statement says it all
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


Honestly, having a close eye on the MCAT Merit Trend for years now, I can safely say that this year, the merit is going to be around 85.5% because there was no increment in seats, the number of candidates having increased this year, the MCAT a little difficult than last year's and FSc result scores in Punjab being a bit lower than last year's overall. 

However, it is to assure everyone who has secured more than 86% in UHS Aggregate that they are SAFE.  

That is my inference.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

82% is impossible. I heard that KIPS revealed it would decrease too but not that much lol. Like masterh said, 85.5% probably.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Quite relieved to see that it would be 85.5 %  . Is anyone who is 100% sure about it ?

My aggregate is 86.0727 % on boarder line :?


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

maryyum said:


> Quite relieved to see that it would be 85.5 %  . Is anyone who is 100% sure about it ?
> 
> My aggregate is 86.0727 % on boarder line :?


maryam whats ur score in mcat and inn fsc ????????????????/


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

950 MCAT , 932 Fsc ALHAMDULILAH


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

maryyum said:


> 950 MCAT , 932 Fsc ALHAMDULILAH


repeater?????????

- - - Updated - - -



maryyum said:


> 950 MCAT , 932 Fsc ALHAMDULILAH


r u repeater ????????????????????


----------



## AEMON (Sep 6, 2014)

mkuser said:


> It will rise to 9999999999999999999999.999999%
> 
> And all the prospective candidates will be kicked out if their homes because they couldn't make it.


Haha .. seems like your MCAT didn't go well !!


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

shaheen1100 said:


> repeater?????????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes yes I'm a repeater


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

maryyum said:


> Yes yes I'm a repeater


marym mcat khatm ho gia ???????????
is it true ???????????????

plz yr mjy guide kro ?????????????


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

shaheen1100 said:


> marym mcat khatm ho gia ???????????
> is it true ???????????????
> 
> plz yr mjy guide kro ?????????????


well well well yeah I mean its a news on tv channel . And it is true . But let see what will gonna happen may be a twist  Still a doubtful decision


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

maryyum said:


> well well well yeah i mean its a news on tv channel . And it is true . But let see what will gonna happen may be a twist  still a doubtful decision


yr r u sure k tmhara admission ho jy ga ???????

- - - Updated - - -



maryyum said:


> well well well yeah I mean its a news on tv channel . And it is true . But let see what will gonna happen may be a twist  Still a doubtful decision


TM NE KIA OPTION RAKHI HUE H ????????????

- - - Updated - - -

MARYAM KHA GAE YAR 
ITNE IMPORTANT DISCUSSION HO RAI H YR 
YHE TO PLATFORM H CAREER DECISION KA


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

@shaheen I'm waiting for Merit list and If couldn't get in I'll go for DPT.


----------



## Mahnoor Yousafzai (Jul 4, 2014)

I got 90.34 aggregate but if merit increases this year i might not get into king edward or allama iqbal.
according to kips merit should decrease


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah there are maximum chances that merit will decrease but in point .5 or .7


----------



## ameer 3333 (Jul 12, 2014)

hahaha wow! nice reply


----------



## mueez (Sep 19, 2014)

*Expected Merit Of KEMU And AIMC*

What will be the merit Of KE and AIMC this time heard it was gonna fall......my aggregate is 90.0082 any chance in either of them or both feelin' worried


----------

